# Moving to pontevedra, Galicia



## Family of Nuts (May 3, 2014)

Hello all,
I'm a new one!!!! Wanting advice!!! Lol

Family consists of myself, husband and 2 daughters of 6 and 8.
My husband and I are both from Spanish decent and have both lived in Spain as teenagers.

We currently live in Sydney and are thinking about moving to a town near Vigo, Pontevedra as we have a property that we own outright there.

If we moved we would set up our own business there as we also own a small commercial outlet.
I know that everyone mostly says that Spain is in a recession..... But was wondering if we have a good chance of having a go at it, given that we don't have to rent, buy, etc

Does anyone know what businesses are doing well in Spain? My husband currently works in PVC windows and glass splashbacks..... Is there a market for manufacturing?


Another concern would be the girls schooling......I know that in some cases they keep them back a year or so...... Has any one had this experience?

Thanks heaps
Family of Nuts


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi there Mrs Nuts,

Yes Spain is still in deep recession and no businesses are doing well (with the possible exception of teaching English). Unemployment is over 25%.

But before going any further, are you or your husband nationals of a country in the European Union, such as the UK or Spain? Because I'm not sure it would be possible to get a visa as Australian citizens unless you already have a job offer here?


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi there Mrs Nuts,
> 
> Yes Spain is still in deep recession and no businesses are doing well (with the possible exception of teaching English).


Sorry, but that is plainly not correct. With 60 million tourists and rising, there are bound to be some businesses doing well, even if it's just Airbnb lettings.

Restalia (who run 100 Montaditos and La Surena) are now expanding their TheGoodBurger in Madrid and Seville TGB (Restalia) amplía su presencia en España con nuevas aperturas en Madrid y Sevilla and there are other chains such as Ikea, Tommy mels and even apple who have been opening outlets.

What has been a big success (I don't know why exactly) here in Madrid, have been American style eateries that serve Brunch at the weekend. Also trendy bakery/cake shops have been popping up everywhere. That's not to mention the rise in car production that's been happening - along with other foreign investments, this is why they are taking on staff


> Automobile manufacturers are also betting on Spain. General Motors Co. (GM) invested €165 million in its Figueruelas plant in 2013 and plans to spend another €210 million this year. Renault SA (RNO) will create 250 jobs in its Valladolid factory in 2014 as it increases output, Spain Chairman Jose Vicente de los Mozos said this week.


Spain â€“ Foreign investments driving job creation

So it's defintely not all gloom and doom - which is why domestic tourism is now on the rise, for the first time in 6 years. Obviously some places will recover quicker than others. But to say no business is doing well, really doesn't make sense. Unless you're trying your best to make things worse by discouraging investors.  
(sorry, but that's the way I see it.)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

webmarcos said:


> Sorry, but that is plainly not correct. With 60 million tourists and rising, there are bound to be some businesses doing well, even if it's just Airbnb lettings.
> 
> Restalia (who run 100 Montaditos and La Surena) are now expanding their TheGoodBurger in Madrid and Seville TGB (Restalia) amplía su presencia en España con nuevas aperturas en Madrid y Sevilla and there are other chains such as Ikea, Tommy mels and even apple who have been opening outlets.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you're right. There was bound to be a recovery however slight, it's the nature of contemporary capitalism. It's always good to learn of job opportunities especially in the vital manufacturing and export-based sectors as well as the usual service industries.
But seen from Andalucia, especially in areas away from the coastal strip, the picture isn't so rosy. Yes, domestic tourism has increased - it has been especially noticeable here over the holiday weekend. But in spite of that, unemployment in Malaga province has actually increased in the first quarter of this year. There is also the question as to what type of jobs are the norm and the answer to that is typically low-skilled, low-paid and low security.
in the past two years over one thousand more Esteponeros have lost their jobs. One in two of those of working age is unemployed. Since the virtual standstill in the construction industry few new job opportunities have opened up in this traditionally poor and mainly rural area.
So Alcalaina is not totally wrong in what she says. Of course there are businesses that are doing well in every town and village. Marbella and Puerto Banus have their own micro-climates economically speaking and as the rich have done well out of the recession, money is indeed going into the tills.
But for the average person there is a limit to the number of vacancies in the handyman, pool-cleaning, real-estate selling, tourist sector and similar sectors. It always amuses me when someone wishing to locate to Spain to start a hairdressing business gets told it's a good idea because 'one in our village is doing well.'
Of course one hairdressing business might be doing well...but two or three?
What is needed is someone of any nationality with real money to invest to start a business which could employ local people in skilled jobs and really put some money back into the local economy. But I have no idea as to exactly what kind of business could make a swift breakthrough to profitability in my neck of the woods.
Andalucia's problems like those of neighbouring Extremadura and indeed of Spain as a whole are largely structural and the Government shows no signs of coming up with a strategy, a plan to deal with this.
Smacks too much of 'socialism', I suppose..


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

webmarcos said:


> Sorry, but that is plainly not correct. With 60 million tourists and rising, there are bound to be some businesses doing well, even if it's just Airbnb lettings.


Fair enough, I did over-generalise. But the OP was talking about starting a new business and asking about manufacturing PVC windows or something, and I can't see that working in the current economic climate, can you?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi
We took a holiday in Galicia a couple of years ago and it was great and so nice to find green when everything around here is a scorched/bleached out straw colour. 

Pontevedra we liked although we were only passing through (we took a lunch-stop there) and it has the best tourist train in Galicia, in fact in any part of Spain that we have visited apart from Àvila. uPVC window might do reasonably well because when they get weather up there, they DO get weather and uPVC may well be a good bet. However you may find that there are other suppliers/manufacturers who are already covering the market.


----------



## Family of Nuts (May 3, 2014)

Hello All,

Thanks for your responses.

We are looking at a change of lifestyle for both ourselves and the kids.

We were both born in Spain so would not need medical insurance.

We are not looking at making massive amounts of money..... Maybe 1500 euros combined..... Just enough!

If we wanted to really make money I would just stay in Sydney!

When i talk to family and friends in Spain they all say that it's bad..... But still manage to be at the "plaza" or going on holidays, going out to the clubs, new cars, etc...... Where is all the money coming from.....

Here in oz .... If you don't have money....... You don't go out... Full stop!

Could it be that there is a lot on "black money" - dinero *****?


Regards,
Family of Nuts


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Family of Nuts said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> ...


m

Hi - I'm sure that Galicia would be a wonderful province in which to live, for so many reasons! However, I'd imagine that Australia would, surely, provide a more secure future for your children than that likely to be available in Spain, even when this appalling Crisis is, eventually, over! 

I stand to be corrected, of course, but, were I a parent of young children, currently in Australia, I'm convinced I'd be staying put; at least, until Spain's economy were in much better shape than now. Of course, any returning Spaniard might well be motivated, primarily, by the desire to help *build *Spain's future prosperity, for all of its children! 

Such an aspiration would be praiseworthy, indeed, but I haven't met anyone, yet, in Spain, who believes that a lasting economic upturn and freedom from austerity are remotely likely within the next five years - or even ten..! 

Please understand, I have no wish to make negative comments in the face of your family's ambition to return to Spain; to establish your business and home there - but, I am intrigued as to your reasons for wishing to leave Sydney and Australia, for what (just now) would appear To be a far less stable economic environment, for you all - with Government cuts in all Public services, including those of Health and Education!

Regardless, good luck - whatever your final decision may be!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## Family of Nuts (May 3, 2014)

Hello All,

Thanks for your responses.

We are looking at a change of lifestyle for both ourselves and the kids.

We were both born in Spain so would not need medical insurance.

We are not looking at making massive amounts of money..... Maybe 1500 euros combined..... Just enough!

If we wanted to really make money I would just stay in Sydney!

When i talk to family and friends in Spain they all say that it's bad..... But still manage to be at the "plaza" or going on holidays, going out to the clubs, new cars, etc...... Where is all the money coming from.....

Here in oz .... If you don't have money....... You don't go out... Full stop!

Could it be that there is a lot on "black money" - dinero *****?


Regards,
Family of Nuts


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Fair enough, I did over-generalise. But the OP was talking about starting a new business and asking about manufacturing PVC windows or something, and I can't see that working in the current economic climate, can you?


Hi - Without knowing the specific product and its market, I wouldn't like to make pronouncements regardless of the general economy. However, it's worth noting that the home improvements store Leroy Merlin is doing well, and indeed expanding in Spain. Perhaps the market for do-it-yourself is very resilient? Others here may have better input on this

Leroy Merlin invests 370 million in Spain - Invest in Murcia



> Leroy Merlin will invest €370 million to open 22 new stores in Spain over the next five years, which would involve the creation of 2,500 jobs. The expansion is based, among other things, on the good results of 2013, when turnover in Spain reached €1,506 billion (3.5% increase).


One thing is almost certain though - if the OP is to be based near Pontevedra, almost all their customers will be local Spanish people, and very, very few expats. May be worth their while asking the question on a Spanish speaking forum.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Family of Nuts said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> ...


I think, basing my judgement on what happens here in the village, Spanish people don't splash out on what they don't need just to keep up with the Joneses. On the whole, there is no display of ostentation, no fripperies and no unnecessary expenditure. Consequently, for most. a little 'tightening of the belt' can be accommodated because there are savings, either in the bank or under the mattress built up in times of plenty that enable them to cope in leaner times and there is no loss of face. Spaniards here, are proud and don't beg, they are even reluctant to accept help when they desperately need it so everything has to be done surreptitiously. There are few debts between neighbours, gifts are repaid with gifts - they give us surplus fruit and veg, we repay with cakes and the like.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Family of Nuts said:


> When i talk to family and friends in Spain they all say that it's bad..... But still manage to be at the "plaza" or going on holidays, going out to the clubs, new cars, etc...... Where is all the money coming from.....
> 
> Here in oz .... If you don't have money....... You don't go out... Full stop!
> 
> Could it be that there is a lot on "black money" - dinero *****?


I don't know Galicia, but in Andalucia you live for the present and not having money doesn't stop you going out, even if you nurse the same drink all evening!

So where is the money coming from? Good question.

The estimate for the black economy is about 30%, but of course it's impossible to measure. It's certainly significant, and for many good reasons as well as simply avoiding tax.

Then there are half a million politicians with juicy fat pensions - they pick one up for each post they hold, and don't have to wait for retirement before they can spend them. 

Funcionarios (government officers, teachers etc) have traditionally had very good pensions and have been able to take early retirement on 80% or 90% of their salary. So there are large numbers of relatively well-off pensioners.

Finally, of course 25% unemployment means 75% of people DO have jobs and money to spend.

So the picutre looks superficially rosy, but there are a over million families where nobody is working, dependent on charity or living with their grandparents.

Unemployment in Galicia is 23%. For under-25s it's 50%. Sure, it's a beautiful place, but are you really prepared to take such a gamble on your kids' future?

EPA de Galicia 2014 | datosmacro.com


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> I don't know Galicia, but in Andalucia you live for the present and not having money doesn't stop you going out, even if you nurse the same drink all evening!
> 
> So where is the money coming from? Good question.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's all very true. My friend and neighbour Meri is an early retired primary school teacher, her husband a retired truck driver. They are by no means wealthy although they live in a big house which they built themselves years ago, living in the garage until it was fit to move into. They have a good lifestyle, not ostentatious, but Juan spends a lot of time with his mates in the local boys' bar and they travel as a family to visit family in other parts of Spain very often. 
Our village Romeria took place on Thursday, loads of people enjoying themselves, eating and drinking, listening to the local band.
Being careful with what money you have doesn't mean a dreary lifestyle. We don't splash money around but we enjoy ourselves in a quiet kind of way.
The black economy flourishes here..there are so many people who have been unemployed for three or four years or even more and they supplement their poor basic state income anyway they can. I used to frown at that kind of thing but to be honest, who am I to blame anyone in that situation...
As for prospects for young people...no way would I bring children to live here. One friend I know who has lived in Spain for decades and brought her two children up here has one daughter now working in the UK. The son, who like his sister is bilingual, has been accepted into the Gibraltar Regiment. He is lucky. Most of his former classmates have no work or training.


----------

